# Area 51 Legend: How It All Began (NY Times Bestseller)



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Bob, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Ben Finn (Mar 4, 2013)

Your book series look awesome! Will go and check it out!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON-THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers"-two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur-and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON�THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as �godkillers��two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh�s bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur�and each other�s lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON, THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers": two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON, THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers": two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON, THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers": two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON, THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers": two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON, THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers": two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON, THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers": two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON, THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers": two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON, THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers": two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The final chapter in the Bestselling Area 51 series by Bob Mayer!

FROM THE TEMPLE OF SOLOMON TO THE MISTS OF AVALON, THEY WERE THERE.
NOW THEY ARE OUR ONLY HOPE.










They were born on a planet in the spiral arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. In a bloody revolution they became known as "godkillers": two humans who led a revolt against the deathless race, the Airlia. Now Donnchadh and Gwalcmai are on their way to a planet called Earth, where the Airlia have forged a foothold in the land of Atlantis. For a man and a woman who have lost everything but each other, an incredible journey through history is about to begin. This is the prequel to the two million copy bestselling series Area 51.

Spanning centuries and epochs, they will travel from the teeming streets of ancient Rome to Pharaoh's bloodied pyramids to the realm of King Arthur. Sustained by the mysterious technology of the Airlia, Donnchadh and Gwalcmai must safeguard one extraordinary golden grail, a heavy, bloodstained sword called Excalibur and each other's lives. For while an unquenchable evil struggles to take hold of the planet, they are the watchers, waiting for the moment when humankind can wage its last battle for survival. 
http://www.amazon.com/Area-51-Legend-ebook/dp/B006OMPD0A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325006620&sr=1-1


----------

